# A music player for a *large* ogg collection



## Fallingwater (Feb 3, 2012)

I have approximately 5200 ogg files in a 16GB microSD card (I recompressed the original mp3s into ogg quality 1 because the space saving is enormous and the quality doesn't suffer too much). I need a player that'll work properly with them.
So far I've tried the following:

Winamp: repeatedly hangs the phone while indexing the library, some tags wrong.
Songbird: hung the phone, but only once; pulled the battery, rebooted and library was indexed, but it had misread the tags of more than five hundred files (bunching them all up into "unknown artist").
n7player: every song in the list is repeated 2 or 3 times, browsing slow; tried folder browsing instead, but it's even slower.

I'd rather not waste more time giving other players the opportunity to fail miserably, so I'd like to know beforehand if there is one that will work with 5000+ oggs. Failing that I'll be content with a player that bypasses tag indexing altogether and browses by folder/filesystem instead, as long as it has a proper playlist-on-the-go feature to which I can add, remove and reorder songs.

By the way, I should mention that the tags are provably fine: my PC indexes them fine whichever software I use, as well as my old Rio Karma and my Sansa Clip+ running Rockbox.


----------



## sublimaze (Nov 17, 2011)

Have you tried Audiogalaxy? It streams your entire music library from your desktop computer. Works best on 4G or wifi. You can use 3G but you may get occasional buffering.


----------

